# Armies that shine at 1000 points



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok what is the list of armies that really rule at 1000 points level that other armies would have difficulty beating.
I like Ogres because at 1000 points you just cant beat bulls hard for an opponent to counter 21 bulls and a Tyrant at that points level.

Skaven are probably a good choice because of slaves being so cheap,and people are running big blocks of them.
Anything else,what are your favorites and why?


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Iam going to be biased here and say the Dwarfs are one the best at 1000pts games, their ability to arm all there warriors with GW and still have enough points left over for a cannon or 2 is a major factor. Blow the hell out the opponant then chop up whats lefts in combat. 
I have managed to get a cannon, grudge thrower and organ gun all with runes and 2 blocks of Gw warriors into a 1000pts army . 

Also skaven are now just so broken with the new FaQ about their slaves and shooting into combat. Also they have lots of numbers that can outmanuvuoer alot of ather armies at low points games.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Skaven, Warriors of Chaos, High Elves, Empire (MORTARS THE FUCKKKKKK)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Any army that has strong infantry backed up by good shooting is a great choice at 1000 points. Magic is a little too unpredictable at that level, since you can't get a very good wizard, can usually only take a single wizard (which might destroy itself through mishaps), and usually only have a couple random spells.

Ogres in particular work quite well at that lvel, because it's often difficult for other armies to deal with that much monstrous infantry, and the Ogre Tyrant. 

I'd say the best at 1000 points are Empire, Skaven, Ogres, Dwarves, and Orcs/Goblins.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I have destroyed Dwarfs,Bretts,and Skaven with my Ogres the only problem I have had was with the Skaven slaves slowing down my Ogres while getting blasted with lightning.
Here is my list.

Tyrant- Heavy Armor,Catheyan Longsword,Enchanted shield.

8 Bulls 4wide 2deep

6 Bulls 3wide 2deep

6 Bulls 3wide 2deep

Gorger

1001
Thanks to some great strategy from T/S
Basically I start as close to them as I can and run them till I get there,I am on them in 2 turns and they MIGHT get shot by cannons twice but then its death to any units touching them, then my Tyrant pretty much mops the floor with anything it gets attacks, and my Gorger comes in on any side I need him at.
Skaven slow me down but thats it really.
Havent got to play against WOC that might be rough


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

as much as I love Lizardmen I think Skaven are better for 1000 points


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

While all those armies are definitely good at low point levels, I think wood elves are at their finest at under 1000 points. You have excellent shooting, and can outmaneuver smaller armies. I don't think they're the best, but are a solid contender, imo.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have heard good things about ogres in small point games.


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive ran my orcs with pretty good results at about 1000 points. 2 large blocks of boyz, 10 spider riders, a troll or 2 and any extra points in lords


----------

